# Best Type Rod and Reel Set up for Surf Fishing?



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys I was wanting suggestions on surf fishing equipment. I have been fishing the surf for a couple of years, but I am planning on stepping up my efforts because it is such a blast. I am wanting to get into a little bigger set up for yakked baits. Spinning vs. Casting or boat rod type set up. Any and all info is welcomed and encouraged. 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

How far do you want to step up?
Most people go at it backward, they choose a reel and then worry about what size line to put on it. 
The way it should be done, is pick a line class. Then choose a reel that has enough drag for that size line. The last consideration should be the size of the reel. If it has enough drag, it'll be big enough(except in a very few instances) to hold plenty of that size line.


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

I am not sure about line size, that's one of the questions I have, so I would appreciate any suggestions. I would like to be able to catch bull reds and shark, My goal is to get into some decent sharks 5 to 7 ft give or take.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

penn 555gs or 545gs
Ocean master 12' 

fun for bull reds and sharks. Can be casted or kayaked out. line should be 30lb


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

If you are on a budget and want to go 30#, I'll throw in one more reel. The Jigmaster 500 will do almost anything the 555 will and holds the same amount of line, for half the money.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> If you are on a budget and want to go 30#, I'll throw in one more reel. The Jigmaster 500 will do almost anything the 555 will and holds the same amount of line, for half the money.


Jbethard!!!!

Listen to the Doc, He made the sugestion to me a long while back and I have 5- 500's now some of which I Doc'd up,,,lol,,,mags and all,,,they are great reels for #30 and the right kind of shock and leaders you will be set-up.


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

I Also Have 2 Penn 500 Jigmasters W/30#bg On 10 Ft Tsunami Surf Rods. Have Caught Bull Reds And Sharks Up To 6 Ft With No Problem.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Id go with a Penn Long beach 68 for the money Or a penn 6/0.You can pick up the 68 for around $20 used and the 6/0 for $50 Used (ebay).


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

ezbeach said:


> Id go with a Penn Long beach 68 for the money Or a penn 6/0.You can pick up the 68 for around $20 used and the 6/0 for $50 Used (ebay).


The 69 holds a lot of line 500 of 50#. However, very slow retrieval rate. 2:1 or 1:1 ratio. Been a while since I looked at them. Doc gonna have to let you know if the drags are warth a darn, but I have never seen one failed that was kept well maintained.

Jigmasters are excellent reels as well, but 30# would be the way to go.

5' to 7' sharks is the target? Keep in mind that there is a difference between species of sharks some 6'ers of one species can be caught easily and still be a great fight. However, with some, 30# class reels that only hold 300 to 400 yards may not be enough. Get you a decent hammer and you find out what I mean. Shoot even a sandbar can be scarey to a Penn 113HLW seen them spool 40#. This time of the year, they average 5' to 7'. They don't exceed 8' unless it is an exceptional specimen.

On average, you will be getting the blacktips and everything and odds are you have a great fight with no worries of being spooled.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Penn is great on the surf but as most things are in fishing oyu gotta experiment find a company/rod/reel and get comfertable and confident with it. No matter your surf wade or even spear fishing hah


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats the best advice i can give on anything because it will be a cold day in hell when fishermen all agree on a peice of equipmen


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

whg1128 said:


> Thats the best advice i can give on anything because it will be a cold day in hell when fishermen all agree on a peice of equipmen


Now there's some true words! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Krash:

I have a Penn 6500SS on a Ugly Stick 11 footer. Its been an ok rig but I cant use 30# and have enough capacity to get out where I want to be so I was using 20# BG. I have allways had a problem with line twist. The reel is now shot so its time for a new one. This is what Im also thinking of doing. Cutting the rod down to 10' and losing that really flexy tip. Im just not sure what reel to get yet.


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

What about superbraid vs. mono?


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Gary,
I know what's wrong with the reel.It's full of dust because you spend too much time playing with toy cars instead of fishing.( sorry,but you deserved that)
I don't know much about spinners so I can't help you on that.
As far as that rod goes.I've always said that the Ugly Stiks would be great if you cut the clear part off the tip and get a new guide.
Before you do anything I would highly recommend that you get to Academy and check out the new American Rodsmith's line of surf rods.As far as I can tell they are the exact same rod as the OceanMaster but they are less that $50.I checked them out yesterday and they are nice but I have a feeling that the price won't stay that low forever.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Krash said:


> Gary,
> I know what's wrong with the reel.It's full of dust because you spend too much time playing with toy cars instead of fishing.( sorry,but you deserved that)
> I don't know much about spinners so I can't help you on that.
> As far as that rod goes.I've always said that the Ugly Stiks would be great if you cut the clear part off the tip and get a new guide.
> Before you do anything I would highly recommend that you get to Academy and check out the new American Rodsmith's line of surf rods.As far as I can tell they are the exact same rod as the OceanMaster but they are less that $50.I checked them out yesterday and they are nice but I have a feeling that the price won't stay that low forever.


Funny bro! :slimer: I havent been playing with the cars either. Ive been making very large payments to the IRS. But thats done and over with now. Ill be spending most of the summer on Sams beach like a I did a couple of years ago.

I think Ill just toss the spinner and start over. I allways shied away from the BCs because most are not level wind. Ill do some googling and see what I like.


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Gary said:


> Krash:
> 
> I have a Penn 6500SS on a Ugly Stick 11 footer. Its been an ok rig but I cant use 30# and have enough capacity to get out where I want to be so I was using 20# BG. I have allways had a problem with line twist. The reel is now shot so its time for a new one. This is what Im also thinking of doing. Cutting the rod down to 10' and losing that really flexy tip. Im just not sure what reel to get yet.


You are gonna have to stick with a spinning reel with that rod unless you get someone to rewreap ot for you because the back bone of the rod is on the wrong side of the guides for a conventional reel.


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

jbethard said:


> What about superbraid vs. mono?


I use PowerPro on my Penn 114HLW and Penn 114HLW with black marlin newell kit. I use 80# powerpro with a top shot of 80# mono. I love the stuff and been using it for years. Some people have had bad experience. I have had few cut offs, but it has been after the line was out there for 12 hours with a big bait on it and something nicked the line. Pull back to break the weight free and it breaks. It happens once or twice a year. It happens a lot with mono. I can kayak 400 yards and still have plenty of fighting line. A Penn 114 HLW will almost hold 1500 yards of 80# powerpro. It would hold it all, but I stop short to put 50 yards (or so) of 80# mono on it.

When the seaweed is around, I put on strong holding weights and I have seen many times rods with powerpro (or braided line) were the only one fishing in the weed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BeachBumCSF said:


> You are gonna have to stick with a spinning reel with that rod unless you get someone to rewreap ot for you because the back bone of the rod is on the wrong side of the guides for a conventional reel.


Yea I know. What Im thinking of doing is going through the reel and fix it up and cutting the tip off the Ugly Stick. Ill use that rig for near shore action for Reds. For the deeper water, Im leaning towards Doc recomendation of the Jigmaster 500. Im about to google the rod that Dennis is talking about and see how I like it.

If I can get a decent Shark rig for around $150 Ill be happy.

Thanks guys! I appreciate the help.


----------



## Ashton (Aug 14, 2005)

shimano tekota 800 and 10ft heavy action ugly stick with 370yrds of 40lb electric blue big game.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Braid vs mono... cast vs spinning... short rodvs long.... another clasic example convientently on this post


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of spinning reels for yakked out baits. I own several spinning rigs and they have their place, but IMNSHO, its not yakked out in the surf.
For line up to 40#, get a long rod and cast when you don't have a yak or its too rough. 50# and heavier line goes on a short rod IMNSHO.
Braid is fine for backing under a mono topshot, but it doesn't do well at the terminal end of you line in the surf.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I have several surf rods, but my favorite is the Penn 9500 spinner w/ 30# (green) big game, mounted on a 12 ft. ugly stick. I have caught more fish than Jimmy Houston with this set up....and they will last for ever.


----------

